# Unknown Flower



## tomkalina (May 11, 2019)

Any idea as to what plant produced this flower? Looks to me like a lily of some sort, but it's an indoor house plant. A friend's Dad left it to her and she'd like to make out a tag for it. Thanks much! Tom


----------



## tomkalina (May 11, 2019)

tomkalina said:


> Any idea as to what plant produced this flower? Looks to me like a lily of some sort, but it's an indoor house plant. A friend's Dad left it to her and she'd like to make out a tag for it. Thanks much! Tom


----------



## tomkalina (May 11, 2019)

And here's a photo of the plant itself.


----------



## monocotman (May 11, 2019)

It’s an irid of some sort. Maybe a tigridia species.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (May 11, 2019)

Neomarica gracilis or similar species. Also called Walking Iris as a common name.


----------



## abax (May 11, 2019)

Yep, it's an iris and at first I thought Japanese
Iris, but no not quite right. I've never seen
a walking iris before. It is certainly distinctive


----------



## Ozpaph (May 12, 2019)

some sort of Iris


----------



## Ray (May 12, 2019)

Neomarica gracilis or northiana.

I have a large one, plus an offshoot that rooted itself in the ground last year and survived the winter, plus a Neomarica caerulea (image is from the Pacific Bulb Society website).


----------



## tomkalina (May 16, 2019)

Wow! Beautiful plant, Ray. Thank you, and everyone for the information.


----------



## Ray (May 17, 2019)

FWIW, the white one is often called an "Apostle Plant" as a growth is not supposed to bloom until it has 12 leaves. It's untrue.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 17, 2019)

Ray said:


> FWIW, the white one is often called an "Apostle Plant" as a growth is not supposed to bloom until it has 12 leaves. It's untrue.


 Maybe because it's a Judas plant?


----------

